# old habits die hard



## laura kerstin

estoy tentando traducir el expresión inglés "old habits die hard". ¿sugestiones?


----------



## BabyGirl301

lo siento si mi espanol es un poquito malo, pero estoy aprendiendo hablarlo.

Yo pienso que es:

los viejos costumbres morir duro


espero que tenga sentido...


----------



## epraes

"Los viejos costumbres morir duro" is not gramatically correct, sorry. Costumbres is a feminine word, it should be "Las viejas costumbres mueren con dificultad". You cannot use duro in that context, and you should use the correct form of morir.

There's no Spanish idiom for this English expression, I'm afraid. You might consider using something like "Es difícil deshacerse de los viejos hábitos" or "Resulta complicado cambiar de costumbres". But none of them are idioms.


----------



## laura kerstin

muchas gracias


----------



## Lady Margaretta

Hola:

Quisiera una traducción (**idiomática** si posible, pf) de este dicho en inglés:

*Old habits die hard.*

Quiere decir es difícil sacudirse de los viejos costumbres. Existe un *dicho/proverbio* parecido en español?

Gracias


----------



## krolaina

¿Qué tal "malas costumbres no mueren"? (es difícil quitarse una manía...)


----------



## Monnik

_Las viejas costumbres/Los viejos hábitos nunca mueren_.

A ver...


----------



## tissi

Pero no es un refrán ¿o sí?


----------



## Monnik

Honestamente, no lo sé, pero es que no se me ocurre otra cosa. Habría refranes como "_Árbol que crece torcido, jamás su tronco endereza_", pero no siento que cumpla con el mismo fin que tu frase... No lo sé, a ver qué otras sugerencias te dan.


----------



## krolaina

No, no es un refrán...creo. Más bien es una frase hecha. Intenté pensar en algún refrán pero no me salió nada...y me acordé de la frase. Me lo dicen por ejemplo cuando me muerdo las uñas...


----------



## Lady Margaretta

Sí, krolaina tiene razón... en ese caso creo que me sirve bien la sugerencia de Monnik, las viejas costumbres nunca mueren.

Gracias a todos!


----------



## spanglish74

Estaría bien que nos dieras un contexto claro porque te podrían valer los refranes:
_La cabra siempre tira al monte_ o
_Genio y figura hasta la sepultura_


----------



## Aurin

¿Qué les parece?
El hombre es un animal de costumbres.


----------



## krolaina

spanglish74 said:


> Estaría bien que nos dieras un contexto claro porque te podrían valer los refranes:
> _La cabra siempre tira al monte_ o
> _Genio y figura hasta la sepultura_


 
Hmmm...no sé spanglish. La verdad es que no veo mucha relación. La cabra siempre tira al monte hace referencia a que siempre queremos volver al punto de partida, a los orígenes. No sé si los demás estarán de acuerdo.


----------



## sunce

Y ¿mala hierba nunca muere? no sé si encaja.


----------



## spanglish74

krolaina said:


> Hmmm...no sé spanglish. La verdad es que no veo mucha relación. La cabra siempre tira al monte hace referencia a que siempre queremos volver al punto de partida, a los orígenes. No sé si los demás estarán de acuerdo.


 
Fíjate en la traducción que pone de este dicho en inglés. Es exactamente eso, que es muy difícil cambiar los malos hábitos
http://dictionary.reverso.net/spanish-english/cabra


----------



## Skindiver

Hola Lady Margaretta:
Desde mi punto de vista la más adecuada es la versión de Monnik.

Saludos


----------



## songtranslator

it's the name of the Jagger / Stewart song for the Alfie soundtrack. I've translated it as "viejas costumbres no mueren sin pelear"


----------



## laydiC

laura kerstin said:


> estoy tentando traducir el expresión inglés "old habits die hard". ¿sugestiones?


 
Una pequeña corrección , no se diría sugestiones (anglicismo)...sino sugerencias, ó recomendaciones...


----------



## beg

laura kerstin said:


> estoy intentando traducir el  la expresión al inglés "old habits die hard". ¿sugestiones sugerencias?


 
 i think youy could say:"las viejas costumbres nunca mueren", which is something i have heard many times. however the meaning of your sentence is more like "es muy dificil cambiar las viejas costumbres"


----------



## monicacicchetti

Se me ocurre que para: 

*Old habits die hard

*se podria usar:

_Maña y figura hasta la sepultura_, o

_Mona vestida de seda, mona se queda_.

Estoy en lo correcto, me podrian confirmar por favor?

Gracias!


----------



## Dission

_Las buenas costumbres nunca se pierden

_Si puedes proporcionar algo de contexto mejor, porque puede que haya alguna que encaje mejor.


----------



## Eva Maria

monicacicchetti said:


> Se me ocurre que para:
> 
> *Old habits die hard*
> 
> se podria usar:
> 
> _Maña y figura hasta la sepultura_, o
> 
> _Mona vestida de seda, mona se queda_.
> 
> Estoy en lo correcto, me podrian confirmar por favor?
> 
> Gracias!


 
Mónica,

En España se dice este

_Maña y figura hasta la sepultura_

más de esta otra forma

_Genio y figura hasta la sepultura_

EM


----------



## monicacicchetti

Y que tal: yerba mala nunca muere?  Me parece que esa tambien se puede usar.


----------



## Caleidoscopio

Hola a todos!
necesito encontrar un refrán equivalente en español y sólo me viene a la cabeza:
"Perro viejo no aprende mañanas nuevas" que no es exactamente lo mismo...
Lo tengo en la punta de la lengua, sé que hay al menos un refrán acerca de las costumbres...
¿alguien se inspira?
Gracias!


----------



## Fernita

*"Las mañas nunca se pierden"*

Saludos


----------



## Caleidoscopio

gracias, fernita!
un abrazo


----------



## SoyTati

yo creo que el equivalente más apropiado es "Yerba mala nunca muere"Es muy usada acá en ArgentinaSaludos

y tengo mis dudas ahora que leo ... no sé si es Yerba mala o hierba mala, creo que es hierba.


----------



## paolapaola

Hi everybody!

Can anyone tell me if this is a said-expression? And if so, can you think of any translation into Spanish?

Not much context. It's just part of a dialogue in which a couple is talking about a woman who has given up drinking.

Thanks a lot.

Paola


----------



## sneaksleep

Yes, it's definitely an expression that people use. Pero no estoy segura de la mejor manera de decirlo en castellano. La idea es que las costumbres de toda la vida no son faciles de dejar.


----------



## paolapaola

Oh. Ok. That's quite enough. I'll see what I come up with.

I'll tell you later.

Thanks,

Paola


----------



## Marxelo

Quizás:

El zorro pierde el pelo pero no las mañas.


----------



## Txiri

It's not the same, but somewhat similar:  

You can't teach an old dog new tricks:  (someone set in their ways is difficult to change)

Old habits die hard:  (it's very difficult to break a bad habit)


----------



## RaulCavazos

Estoy de acuerdo con Sneaksleep: "La idea es que las costumbres de toda la vida no son faciles de dejar." 

Otros dichos parecidos:
Árbol que crece torcido jamás su tronco endereza.
Chango viejo no aprende maroma nueva.


----------



## paolapaola

Hola, Marxelo. 

Tu opción podría servirme, pero tendría que asegurarme de que el registro sea bien coloquial. 

¡Muchas gracias! 

Paola


----------



## Lerma

_*La cabra tira al monte*_


----------



## sneaksleep

RaulCavazos said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Sneaksleep: "La idea es que las costumbres de toda la vida no son faciles de dejar."
> 
> Otros dichos parecidos:
> Árbol que crece torcido jamás su tronco endereza.
> Chango viejo no aprende maroma nueva.


A mí me gusta mas el dicho del árbol, porque va a la idea de tratar de dejar una *mala* costumbre.


----------



## paolapaola

RaulCavazos said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Sneaksleep: "La idea es que las costumbres de toda la vida no son faciles de dejar."
> 
> Otros dichos parecidos:
> Árbol que crece torcido jamás su tronco endereza.
> Chango viejo no aprende maroma nueva.


 
Hola, RaulCavazos

Gracias por tu rta. 

La primera opción me parece muy buena, pero necesito que sea más coloquial. 

En cuanto a la segunda, no es para nada conocida en Argentina. Sonaría muy extraña para un lector argentino.

Muchas gracias, anyway!

Paola



Lerma said:


> _*La cabra tira al monte*_


 
Hola, Lerma.

Ésta sí es conocida en Argentina y me parece bastante coloquial. ¿Qué opinan mis compatriotas?

Gracias a todos por su ayuda.

Paola


----------



## eli-chi

paolapaola said:


> Hola, Lerma.
> 
> Ésta sí es conocida en Argentina y me parece bastante coloquial. ¿Qué opinan mis compatriotas?
> 
> Gracias a todos por su ayuda.
> 
> Paola


Hola Paola:
Aunque no soy compatriota tuya, sino vecina, quiero darte mi opinión.  También es conocido acá ese refrán.  Pero, mi idea es que se refiere más a la naturaleza de la cabra, no a malos hábitos.  Éstos son adquiridos.


----------



## chileno

Paola:

La persona dice que "los hábitos son difíciles de romper"

Si la persona hubiera querido decir "la cabra tira para el monte" o cualquiera otra variación, la habría dicho.

Old habit es solo un hábito (viejo, o sea adquirido) y no necesariamente debe ser malo.

Yo por 20 años me iba por la carretera X para ir al trabajo, hasta que me cambié de trabajo. ¿Adivinas que pasó los primeros días?


----------



## paolapaola

chileno said:


> Paola:
> 
> La persona dice que "los hábitos son difíciles de romper"
> 
> Si la persona hubiera querido decir "la cabra tira para el monte" o cualquier otra variación, la habría dicho.
> 
> Old habit es solo un hábito (viejo, o sea adquirido) y no necesariamente debe ser malo.


 
Hola, Chileno. 

Concuerdo con vos, pero a mí me parece que alcoholizarse sí es un hábito malo, con lo cual no me parece mal lo de "la cabara tira para el monte". 

Por otro lado, para mí, la frase en inglés tiene cierta connotación negativa. ¿Alguien concuerda conmigo?

Cito a María Moliner: 

"La cabra (siempre) tira al monte: Comentario que se hace cuando alguien muestra ciertas inclinaciones *inconvenientes que son naturales en él* o le vienen de una situación anterior, aunque pareciesen corregidas. => *Reincidir"

Con lo cual, esta frase hacer referencia a hábitos "malos" (o "_*inconvenientes"*_).

Ahora bien, ¿es lo mismo que un "old habbit"? Y, siendo que el hábito del que estamos hablando es alcoholizarse, ¿no les parece que se podría utilizar esta frase?

Saludos,


----------



## chileno

paolapaola said:


> Hola, Chileno.
> 
> Concuerdo con vos, pero a mí me parece que alcoholizarse sí es un hábito malo, con lo cual no me parece mal lo de "la cabara tira para el monte".
> 
> Por otro lado, para mí, la frase en inglés tiene cierta connotación negativa. ¿Alguien concuerda conmigo?
> 
> Saludos,



Perdón, no había leído lo de la persona que había dejado de tomar.

Pero insisto, no necesariamente tiene que ser un *hábito malo*.



paolapaola said:


> Cito a María Moliner:
> 
> "La cabra (siempre) tira al monte: Comentario que se hace cuando alguien muestra ciertas inclinaciones *inconvenientes que son naturales en él* o le vienen de una situación anterior, aunque pareciesen corregidas. => *Reincidir"
> 
> Con lo cual, esta frase hacer referencia a hábitos "malos" (o "_*inconvenientes"*_).


 
A mí me resultaba bastante desagradable irme al antigüo trabajo y no al nuevo. Lo cual era bastante inconveniente y podríamos decir que era una situación mala. Por lo tanto negativa. 

¿No puedes pensar en ningún hábito bueno que hubieras tenido que deshacerte de el por alguna razón y en alguna ocasión resultó incoveniente?

En este momento no puedo pensar en ninguno, por eso pregunto... 

Saludos a ti también.


----------



## Marabunta

"La fuerza de la costumbre"


----------



## AlexJAlexJ

"Chango viejo no aprende maroma nueva"


----------



## k-in-sc

AlexJAlexJ said:


> "Chango viejo no aprende maroma nueva"


That would be "You can't teach an old dog new tricks."


----------



## laurab1

I've heard:
cuesta dejar viejas costumbres
and thought that it may mean this?
Laura


----------



## chileno

laurab1 said:


> I've heard:
> cuesta dejar viejas costumbres
> and thought that it may mean this?
> Laura



Correct.


----------



## INFOJACK

Los malos hábitos son difíciles de romper.
El refrán dice: El ser humano es esclavo de sus hábitos, por eso es tan importante tener buenos hábitos.


----------



## INFOJACK

Loro viejo no aprende a hablar.


----------



## nangueyra

krolaina said:


> Hmmm...no sé spanglish. La verdad es que no veo mucha relación. La cabra siempre tira al monte hace referencia a que siempre queremos volver al punto de partida, a los orígenes. No sé si los demás estarán de acuerdo.



Hola

Buscandosobre otro tema me encontré con este hilo. No, no significa que uno vuelva asus orígenes, es decir no de una manera romántica. Acá lo usamos comoqueja/acusación a otra persona que creímos que iba a cambiar para bien y,debido a su origen/lugar de nacimiento/educación, no lo hizo y nos traicionó odecepcionó. Figura en el tango “Un tropezón”. Por si quieren ver su uso.

Saludos


----------



## KirkandRafer

nangueyra said:


> Hola
> 
> Buscandosobre otro tema me encontré con este hilo. No, no significa que uno vuelva asus orígenes, es decir no de una manera romántica. Acá lo usamos comoqueja/acusación a otra persona que creímos que iba a cambiar para bien y,debido a su origen/lugar de nacimiento/educación, no lo hizo y nos traicionó odecepcionó. Figura en el tango “Un tropezón”. Por si quieren ver su uso.
> 
> Saludos


Por aquí se usa de la misma forma. A mí me parece uno de los equivalentes más cercanos a la expresión en inglés.


----------



## k-in-sc

Similar sayings that come to mind are "A leopard can't change its spots," which refers more to personality traits than origin, and "You can take the boy/girl out of the country, but you can't take the country out of the boy/girl,"which is not necessarily disparaging since country people can be regarded as simple, honest, wholesome, etc.
"Old habits die hard" has nothing to do with origins.


----------



## Masood

"Old habits die hard" doesn't necessarily refer to a bad habit. It can equally refer to something you have done in a particular way for a long time.


----------

